# Cariba Growth Rate



## yourockit (Aug 23, 2007)

Do you know what the average growth rate for caribas is?

For example: in the wild, how big is the average Venezuelan cariba after: three months; six months; one year, two years, three years, six years?

And is there a formula for applying these growth numbers to growth in aquariums?

Thanks.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Moving this to P discussion. Your questions pertains to aquarium fish. There is no record on wild fish growth.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

i know, in one year, my caribe went from 2" to 8.5", but after 6 or 7" the growth had slowed down. Makes sense, they get thicker now too, not just longer.


----------



## yourockit (Aug 23, 2007)

Dawgz said:


> i know, in one year, my caribe went from 2" to 8.5", but after 6 or 7" the growth had slowed down. Makes sense, they get thicker now too, not just longer.


sweet. thanks for the info.


----------

